# I want to Install Liquid Cooling on ATI HD 4850 x2



## khalid1987 (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a thermaltake Armor Full tower case and i already have thermaltake bigwater 760i which is a liquid cooling system that takes two 5.25 bays. I am thinking of buying the new Sapphire Radeon ATI Hd 4850 x2. Since i will get a 4850 x2, that means it requires two GPU water blocks. The GPU water block i am thinking of is this http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1162&ID=1636 

Now here's my issue:

Currently, of course, the LCS 760i is cooling only the processor. Would the pump handle pumping to one processor and two GPU blocks and is one radiator enough since there will heat generated from 3 sources which are the CPU and the 2 GPUs from the ATI HD 4850 x2?


----------



## bomberboysk (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldnt think so... for the 4850x2 and a cpu i would go for at least a triple fan 120mm rad, the 760i isnt that great of a system to begin with anyhow, would be best to just get something along the lines of an swiftech apogee GTZ cpu waterblock, swiftech mcp-655B pump,waterblocks for your 4850x2, a quality triple rad like a thermochill 120.3, and 1/2" tubing.


----------



## funkysnair (Mar 30, 2009)

khalid1987 said:


> i have a thermaltake Armor Full tower case and i already have thermaltake bigwater 760i which is a liquid cooling system that takes two 5.25 bays. I am thinking of buying the new Sapphire Radeon ATI Hd 4850 x2. Since i will get a 4850 x2, that means it requires two GPU water blocks. The GPU water block i am thinking of is this http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1162&ID=1636
> 
> Now here's my issue:
> 
> Currently, of course, the LCS 760i is cooling only the processor. Would the pump handle pumping to one processor and two GPU blocks and is one radiator enough since there will heat generated from 3 sources which are the CPU and the 2 GPUs from the ATI HD 4850 x2?



no it wouldnt be up to it, i think the pump will be to weak to get the heat away from the componants quickly and yourradiator will not be able to cool the liquid either!

you would be best to either upgrade you whole water cooling system with better pump and tripple rad or create a second loop with a dual rad and 2 gpu blocks!

i am having a dilema with my rig too!


----------



## El quad core (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with bomberboysk


----------

